
Does PNC have a bad cert? - ossmaster
http://pnc.com
======
techjuice
It appears valid to me and other systems -
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.pnc.com](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=www.pnc.com)

It appears similar issues have occurred in the past -
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/1alZsH...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/1alZsHEeprc)
I would recommend double checking to see if you are running the latest version
of Chrome and comparing the cert information on other devices to see if your
chromebook is displaying old information along with insuring that you are not
going through a proxy.

~~~
ossmaster
I restarted the chromebook and it worked fine. This was the first time I had
ever used it, so probably needed to do some updating. Thanks again for the
help.

------
ossmaster
I am on a chromebook and have been trying to access this site all day. However
it continues to have a bad cert and have been waiting on it get fixed. I
access it on my phone and it works fine. Wondering if it's something I am
doing wrong.

